# Welcome to Vietnam| Peace| Friendly|...



## kiva.ld (Feb 9, 2008)




----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

really peaceful:cheersost more pics pls


----------



## kiva.ld (Feb 9, 2008)

*Da nang City*

Name hat: Non La:









Studient go to school by bicycle:









Non Nuoc Beach:









Song Han Bridge cross the Han river









Non Nuoc Beach in Sunset:


----------



## kiva.ld (Feb 9, 2008)

*Hoa Binh Province*

Mai Chau Ward - Hoa Binh Provicne - North Vietnam









Banaue Rice Terraces at Mai Chau


----------



## African Lion (May 28, 2007)

Wow, its lovely but please add more pictures.


----------



## popcorn69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Ung ho bai post cua bac kiva nhe :banana:

Random pics ,hope you enjoy :cheers:


































i love this pic


----------



## kiva.ld (Feb 9, 2008)

*Saigon Today*

Thanks "popcorn69" very much!

Saigon Notre-Dame Basilica









Image by Sunny.
More about Saigon Notre-Dame Basilica at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saigon_Notre-Dame_Basilica


----------



## vuong tt (Feb 12, 2008)

Homesickness man!


----------



## kiva.ld (Feb 9, 2008)

*My Khe Beach - Da Nang*


----------



## kiva.ld (Feb 9, 2008)

*Lang Co Beach - Hue - Ancient City*


----------



## kiva.ld (Feb 9, 2008)

*Nha Trang Beach*


----------



## kiva.ld (Feb 9, 2008)

*Hau Giang River, branch of Mekong River*


----------



## kiva.ld (Feb 9, 2008)

*Sapa*


----------



## kiva.ld (Feb 9, 2008)

*Han Thuyen Pump-Cafe*


----------



## kiva.ld (Feb 9, 2008)

*Vietnam Countryside*

My childhood,


----------



## kiva.ld (Feb 9, 2008)

*Hue - Ancient City*

Perfume River by Night










Thien Mu Pagoda


----------



## kiva.ld (Feb 9, 2008)

*Hoi An Ancient City - Quang Nam*

Hoi an Canal










Bamboo Bridge


















Lift Net










Image by: XuanMaiVaCo


----------



## popcorn69 (Jun 16, 2007)

vuong tt said:


> Homesickness man!


your a vietnamese ? i never seen you posted in Vietnam forum


----------



## kiva.ld (Feb 9, 2008)

*Ha Long Bay*

Ha Long Grotto


----------



## kiva.ld (Feb 9, 2008)

*Hoan Kiem Lake - Return Sword Lake*


----------



## kiva.ld (Feb 9, 2008)

*Po Klong Garai Towers - Ninh Thuan Province*










Source: www.TeZNet.ir


----------



## kiva.ld (Feb 9, 2008)

*Nha Trang Bay*










Violet Sunset on Nha Trang Beach


----------



## kiva.ld (Feb 9, 2008)

*Perfume Pagoda - West Ha Noi (Ha Tay old)*

Pilgrimage to Perfume Pagoda by boat


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

All my own work, from May this year:

*Ho Chi Minh City / Saigon*

Notre Dame Cathedral



















Central Post Office










Students drawing










Traffic










Reunification Palace





































War Remnants Museum










Opera House



















Traffic, some of the 4 millions scooters in HCM










A model boat shop?!










Our Hotel, The Caravelle










Opera House at night










Someone trying out a Viet Cong tunnel at Chu Chi... strictly anorexic tourists only










American tank, Chu Chi










The landscape at Chu Chi is still pockmarked with bomb craters










City Hall & Statue of 'Uncle Ho'










City Hall










Opera House & Sculpture










Market, Chinatown





































Pagoda, Chinatown










Bridge U/C across Mekong, Mekong Delta










Mekong Delta





































*Da Lat*

After the steamy heat & humidity of Ho Chi Minh and the Mekong Delta we flew to Da Lat, which is in the mountains to the north of Ho Chi Minh. A complete contrast: it was about 10C cooler and stunning mountain slopes clad in pine forests sweep down to tranquil lakes

Pagoda










The countryside... Not what I'd have expected from Vietnam










The last King's Summer Palace










The stunning 1920's Da Lat Palace Hotel where we stayed, chock full of beautiful period features










View from room... More French Alps than tropical SE Asia










Hotel lobby










Front elevation










Da Lat is laid out around an artificial lake, really beautiful. The French intended the town to ultimately be their capital of Indochina










Keeping the lakeside gardens immaculate










Da Lat market... Da Lat, because of its climate, is the centre of Vietnam's vegetable and flower growing industries... They also produce some great wine




























Da Lat Cathedral










Hotel again...



















*Nha Trang*

Drove from Da Lat down to the coast at Nha Trang via some breathtaking mountain scenery. Nha Trang is a popular resort for the Vietnamese










The harbour, tourist boats departing... On the brow of the hill is the building the town is named after: Nha Trang = 'White House'










Traditional Basket Boat... Identical to the 'Coracle' used in Wales










*Da Nang*

Flew from Nha Trang to Da Nang...

Cham relics, Cham museum... The Cham empire existed in central Vietnam before the Viet migrated from China and the empire collapsed. They were Hindu, not Buddhist and still exist as a minority in Vietnam today... but are now mostly Muslim. Their art, music and dance have strong Indian influences





































Marble mountain, on the edge of Da Nang... Literally is a huge chunk of marble... Surrounded by workshops creating beautiful scultptures (and some gaudy ones too)










Victoria resort Hoi An, our beachfront villa










Out front... Not bad 










Who said romance was dead?










Embroiderer, Hoi An... Some of the work on show was staggering: photographic-quality embroideries (not allowed to take photos of them though!)










Hard at work...










Daydreaming...










The 'Japanese Bridge', Hoi An... Hoi An was one of Asia's most important trading ports until the creek silted up 200 years ago and as a consequence had Japanese and Chinese communities... The Japanese had all left by the 18th Century however, this bridge is the only reminder










Hoi An





































Fish market, stingray on the menu?










The picturesque old town










Boat and cow... Traditional boats in Vietnam all have the 'eyes' painted on to 'see' other boats and bad weather










Market, Hoi An




























Pagoda










Kite... Kite flying is a popular pastime










...Next we drove from Hoi An to Hue. Although there is a new tunnel, we took the scenic route via the dramatic Hai Van pass:










...On the north side of the pass is the picturesque coastal town of Lang Co










...The town is surrounded by a shallow lagoon mostly used for fish farming










*Hue*

...Onward to Hue, this is the cultural centre of Vietnam and where the emperors are all buried

Khai Dinh's tomb:





































Schoolgirls, Hue










Tu Duc Tomb










Schoolboys










Tu Duc tomb










La Residence Hotel, Hue... another stunning colonial hotel complete with period car










Train crossing the Perfume River, Hue










Paddling across the Perfume River... the faint mountain ridge in the far background is the border with Laos... Vietnam is only 50km 'wide' at this point










Thien Mu Pagoda, Hue




























Citadel, Hue


















































































*Hanoi*

Sofitel










...Not bad! 










Musicians, Water Puppet Theatre










Ho Hoan Kiem Lake










Football










Ha Long Bay





































Cave, Ha Long Bay



















The island with the cave in it... Ha Long Bay has 1,900 limestone islands, characterised by sheer sides and lush vegetation













































































































Ho Chi Minh's mausoleum, Hanoi... He's embalmed in a glass coffin like Lenin, but you can't photograph him!










Former governor's residence which became Ho Chi Minh's residence... He didn't like it and built a humble traditional wooden house next door!



















Confucian Temple, Hanoi



















Market, Hanoi























































Narrowest building in Hanoi










Recycling collection, Hanoi style










Opera House, Hanoi










Sofitel from street










The lake










One of many beautiful colonial buildings










*The Nam Hai, Hoi An*

After 2 weeks touring we finished with 4 nights at the stunning Nam Hai in Hoi An, probably the best resort we've stayed at anywhere in the world and one of the 'Leading Small hotels of the world'

We had a 1-bed villa which entials actually 2 detatched buildings (sleeping area and living area) with front and back lawn and a pool overlooking the beach out front... as you can see, it was a craphole 

Dining table, sleeping area










The 'Infinity Pool' (it does end eventually, rest assured)


----------



## kiva.ld (Feb 9, 2008)

Many thanks to you, "Tubeman". Your pics are so beautiful. If you go back to Vietnam again, l'd live to invite you a cafe. :cheers:


----------



## kiva.ld (Feb 9, 2008)

*Vietnam Women*

Bonus:  Thuy Van, Second-Best in Vietnam Beauty Contest 2008.


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

:banana:Ha Long Bay is marvelus:banana:


----------



## kiva.ld (Feb 9, 2008)

*Impressive Hanoi*

Area: 3.324,92 sq. km
Population: 6,232,900 habitants (8/2008).

Administrative divisions:

- 9 urban districts: Hoan Kiem, Ba Dinh, Dong Da, Hai Ba Trung, Tay Ho, Thanh Xuan, Cau Giay, Long Bien, Hoang Mai.
- 2 cities: Ha Dong, Son Tay
- 18 rural districts: Dong Anh, Soc Son, Thanh Tri, Tu Liem, Gia Lam (old Hanoi); Ba Vi, Chuong My, Dan Phuong, Hoai Duc, My Duc, Phu Xuyen, Phuc Tho, Quoc Oai, Thach That, Thanh Oai. Thuong Tin, Ung Hoa (former Ha Tay province) and Me Linh (a former district of Vinh Phuc province).
Ethnic groups: Viet (Kinh), Hoa, Muong, Tay, Dao...
Hanoi is the capital of the Socialist Republic of Vietnam, the center of culture, politics, economy and trade of the whole country.


----------



## kiva.ld (Feb 9, 2008)

*Impressive Ho Chi Minh City*

Area: 2,098.7 sq. km
Population: 6,105.8 thousand habitants (2006)
Administrative divisions:

- Districts: District 1, District 2, District 3, District 4, District 5, District 6, District 7, District 8, District 9, District 10, District 11, District 12, Tan Binh, Binh Thanh, Phu Nhuan, Thu Duc, Go Vap, Binh Tan,Tan Phu.

- Rural districts: Nha Be, Can Gio, Hoc Mon, Cu Chi, Binh Chanh.
Ethnic groups: Viet (Kinh), Hoa, Khmer, Cham...


----------



## kiva.ld (Feb 9, 2008)

*Impressive Ha Long Bay - World Heritage Site*

Area: 6, 099 sq. km
Population: 1,091.3 thousand habitants (2006)
Capital: Halong City
Administrative divisions:
- City: Mong Cai.
- Towns: Cam Pha, Uong Bi;
- Districts: Ba Che, Binh Lieu, Hai Ha, Dam Ha, Tien Yen, Van Don, Hoanh Bo, Dong Trieu, Co To, Yen Hung.
Ethnic groups: Viet (Kinh), Tay, Dao, San Chay, San Diu, Hoa...


----------



## kiva.ld (Feb 9, 2008)

*Impressive Thua Thien Hue - World Cultural Heritage Site*

Area: 5,063.3 sq. km
Population: 1,143.5 thousand habitants (2006)
Capital: Hue City
Districts: Phong Dien, Quang Dien, Huong Tra, Phu Vang, Huong Thuy, Phu Loc, Nam Dong, A Luoi.
Ethnic groups: Viet (Kinh), Ta Oi, Co Tu, Bru Van Kieu, Hoa


----------



## kiva.ld (Feb 9, 2008)

*Impressive Hoi An - World Heritage Site*

Location: Hoi An is an old town down the Thu Bon River, on the coastal plain of Quang Nam Province, about 30 km south of Danang.
Characteristics: The architectural significance of Hoi An has been recognized by UNESCO, during the 23rd Congress which took place in Marrakech (Morocco) from the 29th of November to the 4th of December, since the town was officially listed as a World Heritage Site.


----------



## kiva.ld (Feb 9, 2008)

*Impressive My Son - World Heritage Site*

Location: My Son lies in a narrow valley in Duy Tan Commune, Duy Xuyen District, Quang Nam Province. 70km southwest of Danang City, 20km away from the Tra Kieu Citadel, and 40km away from the ancient town of Hoi An.
Characteristics: My Son is a group of temple-towers of Cham people. With its great value, in December 1999, the complex of My Son Cham Towers has been recognised as a World Heritage Site by UNESCO.


----------



## kiva.ld (Feb 9, 2008)

*Impressive Phong Nha - Ke Bang National Park - World Natural Heritage*

Location: Phong Nha-Ke Bang National Park is located to the north of the majestic Truong Son Range in central Quang Binh Province.
Characteristics: Phong Nha - Ke Bang is ancient karst area of the highest significance and value in both Vietnam and the world.


----------



## kiva.ld (Feb 9, 2008)

*Impressive Vietnam*










Impressive Vietnam is a Special Offer Campaign for Visitors to Vietnam
from January to September 2009.

Special Offers include a discount up to 50% of package tours, accommodation, shopping, airline
and couch offers, as well as other special offers from concerned service supply enterprises.

Welcome to Vietnam! Your journey will be enjoyable and impressive!

Package Tours Detail: http://www.promotours.gov.vn/index.php?cat=01


----------



## jennifer68 (Dec 25, 2008)

kiva thanks for your fabulous pics ! which city is nicer please hanoi or ho chi minh city ? booth have the same population and its a great surprise for me ! because 30 ago ho chi minh city ex-saigon had 2 time more inhabitants.perhaps is hanoi now growing faster !i would say that hanoi looks more vietnamese and traditionnal and ho chi minh city more european more modern !which city is more powerfull in business ? thanks if you can give me dfferences between this cities ! i am from france also my english is bad !


----------



## kiva.ld (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi Jenifer68

*Hochiminh City (Saigon)*: vibrant and enliven ... the Saigon girls are cheerful, beautiful, gracefull, not to show great warmth, without rolling the daily noises of the city ... very sincere feelings with friends but suspicion ...

*Hanoi*: gentle, confidential ... the capital daughter with discreet, respectable ... but the fun is no less vibrant ... less like to relate about private life, but faithful with friends.


----------



## Norkey (Apr 12, 2006)

hmm, Vietnam.. we have Little Vietnam in Prague  However we don't have vietnamese countryside, which is really amazing. Hue, Da Lat, Ha Long, Po Tlong Karai, are beautiful places, so keep posting!


----------



## serenadehotel (Dec 6, 2008)

Bo anh dep wa!!!!!!!!


----------



## kiva.ld (Feb 9, 2008)

*Vietnam: Happy Lunar New Year 2009*

Anh Dao flower:

















2009 - Buffalo









Nguyen Hue Flower Street









Saigon Notre-Dame Basilica


----------



## kiva.ld (Feb 9, 2008)

*Furama Resort*
Location: Danang, Vietnam. Near Hoi An ancient city.


----------



## kiva.ld (Feb 9, 2008)

*Ho Tram Beach - Vung Tau City - Vietnam*
Photo credit by ACDL


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

beautiful pictures and interesting subjects.

___________________________________
My Thread:Vancouver & Burbs


----------



## kiva.ld (Feb 9, 2008)

*Hanoi Old Quarter*
Photo source from: Xóm










*Field flower*
Thach Ban - Hanoi


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

WOW Vietnam is on my list of places to visit.


----------



## kayanathera (Oct 30, 2008)

corredor06 said:


> WOW Vietnam is on my list of places to visit.


mine too:cheers:


----------



## kiva.ld (Feb 9, 2008)

*Bai Cham bay, Phu Yen province*










Photo credit by La Perla


----------



## Aan (Nov 5, 2007)

kayanathera said:


> mine too:cheers:


next year gonna be there, my 2nd stop after China


----------



## kiva.ld (Feb 9, 2008)

*Phu Quoc Island - Kien Giang Province*





































Photo source: Wiki, Panoramio, Holiday.vn


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

nice pictures vietnamese cuisine is very good btw


----------



## Balaputradewa (Jul 11, 2008)

wow..Vietnam so beautiful..amazing kay: thanx for the picts guys..keep posting


----------



## kiva.ld (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks all.

*Dam Trau - Con Dao - Vung Tau*










*Sunset in Con Dao*


----------



## kiva.ld (Feb 9, 2008)

*Son Tra beach - Da Nang*










From: Xóm


----------



## kiva.ld (Feb 9, 2008)

*Than Tho Lake - Da Lat City*










From: Xóm


----------



## kiva.ld (Feb 9, 2008)

*Mocchau Plateau - Son La province*










From: Xóm


----------



## kiva.ld (Feb 9, 2008)

*Ma river - Thanh Hoa Province*










From: Xóm


----------



## kiva.ld (Feb 9, 2008)

*Vung Ro - Phu Yen province*










From: Xóm


----------



## kiva.ld (Feb 9, 2008)

*Dai Lai lake - Vinh Phuc province* (near Tam Dao Golf)










From: Xóm


----------



## kiva.ld (Feb 9, 2008)

*Da Dia whirlpool - Phu Yen province*



















From: Xóm


----------



## kiva.ld (Feb 9, 2008)

*My Son Sanctuary - Quang Nam province* (UNESCO World Heritage)



















From: Xóm


----------



## kiva.ld (Feb 9, 2008)

*Hang Tom bridge - Lai Chau provice*



















Source: Xóm


----------



## kiva.ld (Feb 9, 2008)

*Phong Nha Cave - Quang Binh Province* - (a UNESCO World Heritage)














































Source: Xóm


----------



## kiva.ld (Feb 9, 2008)

*Soc Son - Ha Noi Capital*




























Source: Xóm


----------



## kiva.ld (Feb 9, 2008)

*Giang Dien Falls - Dong Nai Provice*



















Source: Xóm


----------



## kiva.ld (Feb 9, 2008)

*Deraysap Falls - Buon Me Thuot City*



















Source: Xóm

*Silver Falls - Hoa Binh Province*


----------



## kiva.ld (Feb 9, 2008)

*Peace countryside in Vietnam*
































































Source: Xóm


----------



## kiva.ld (Feb 9, 2008)

*Tra Co Church - Quang Ninh province*



> The church is a famous tourist attraction in Mong Cai town, Quang Ninh province. In Tra Co, there is a beautiful church that was built in 1880. In 1995, the church was restored to its form of 100 years ago. Among it relics, there is a giant bell and hundreds of beautifully crafted sculptures.












Source: Xóm

*Tam Toa Church - Quang Binh province*


----------



## kiva.ld (Feb 9, 2008)

*Quay Son River - Cao Bang province*










Source: Xóm

*Ham Rong Bridge - Thanh Hoa City*










*Huong River - Hue City*


----------



## kiva.ld (Feb 9, 2008)

*Notre Dame Cathedral - Hochiminh City*










*Center Post Office - Hochiminh City*










*Nguyen Hue Boulevard*










*Nguyen Hue Flower Street and the Lunar New Year Festivals*




























*The other side of Saigon River*
Taken by Nguyen Trung



















Source: Flickr


----------



## kiva.ld (Feb 9, 2008)

*Ba Be Lake - Ba Vi district - Hanoi*










Source: Xóm

*Khoang Xanh resort - Hanoi*


----------



## nam_cam (Sep 14, 2009)

A 13-man British caving team has claimed that they have discovered the world’s largest cave, called the Hang Son Doong cave or Mountain River Cave, in the jungles of Hang Son Doong, in Vietnam.

The British team was assisted by representatives of the Hanoi University of Science in the expedition.

Reports say that the Hang Son Doong (Mountain River cave) measures more than 650 ft in height and 500 ft in width.

The Hang Son Doong cave is said to be nearly twice the size of the current largest cave in the world, the Deer Cave in Sarawak, Malaysia this is over 100 yards high and 90 yards wide.

As we know only too well, pictures speak a bloody lot more than words. And so we have collected a set of photos of the world's largest cave for you here. Enjoy the photo gallery!










The joint British-Vietnamese Caving Expedition 2009 was conducted over five days in Vietnam’s Phong Nha-Ke Bang National Park in mid-April 2009.

Adam Spillane, a member of the British caving team was quoted as saying, "It is a truly amazing sized cave and one of the most significant discoveries by a British caving team."










"The complete survey is at present being drawn up but initial estimates show the main passage to be 200 metres (656 ft) high in places and possibly greater in some sections. Much of the passage width is over 100 metres (328 ft) but certain sections are over 150 metres wide (492 ft)," he added.










The mouth of the Hang Son Doong cave was first discovered by a local, Ho Khanh, in 1991.

“Khanh has been a guide for the team in many expeditions to the jungle to explore caves and this year he took a team to the cave which had never been entered before by anyone including local jungle men,” Spillane said.










He explained that one one entered the Hang Son Doong cave because "the entrance was small by Vietnamese cave standards and emitted a frightful wind and noise which was due to a large underground river.”

The British caving team had to trek for six hours through the jungle to access the Hang Son Doong cave. They had to contend with two underground rivers to reach the main passage of the Hang Son Doong cave.










Climbing down into a large chamber, they had to negotiate two underground rivers before reaching the main passage of the Hang Son Doong.










Using the LaserRace 300, a laser measuring device, the British caving team has returned to the UK to analyse the data it has collected.

Sometime later in 2009, the caving team will return to Vietnam for a full survey of the Hang Son Doong cave.

Spillane has said that the Hang Son Doong cave is 6.5km long at present but the end of the main passage still continues with a calcite wall of over 45m high, which has halted the progress of the expedition.


----------



## kiva.ld (Feb 9, 2008)

*Heineken Countdown Event in Hochiminh City*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IOjcl-cAVTU


----------



## nam_cam (Sep 14, 2009)

Perfume Pagoda scenery


----------



## kiva.ld (Feb 9, 2008)

*Serenity Life Resort Quy Nhon*














































Source: Serenity Holding


----------



## kiva.ld (Feb 9, 2008)

*Serenity Life Resort Hoi An*





































Source: Serenity Holding


----------



## kiva.ld (Feb 9, 2008)

*Fusion Maia Danang Resort*
































































Source: Serenity Holding


----------



## kiva.ld (Feb 9, 2008)

*Fusion Alya Hoi An*





































Source: Serenity Holding


----------



## kiva.ld (Feb 9, 2008)

*Victory Hoi An Resort*





































Source: Serenity Holding


----------



## kiva.ld (Feb 9, 2008)

*Lotus Village in Vietnam*


----------



## kiva.ld (Feb 9, 2008)

*Stilt houses in Annamite range Vietnam*










Photo source: Wiki


----------



## kiva.ld (Feb 9, 2008)

*The Mekong Delta - Vietnam*


----------



## kiva.ld (Feb 9, 2008)

*Vietnam Traditional Folk Games*


----------



## kiva.ld (Feb 9, 2008)

*Hau Giang River*


----------



## kiva.ld (Feb 9, 2008)

*Ô Quan Chưởng - one of 4-gate of Ha Noi Old Quarter*


----------



## kiva.ld (Feb 9, 2008)

*Hue Citadel*


----------



## kiva.ld (Feb 9, 2008)

*Pagoda in Vietnam*


----------



## kiva.ld (Feb 9, 2008)

*Singer Pham Quynh Anh recording Bonjour Vietnam*


----------



## kiva.ld (Feb 9, 2008)

*Nha Trang Beach*


----------



## kiva.ld (Feb 9, 2008)

*Paracel Islands and Spratlys Islands of Vietnam*








































































































































Photo source: http://hoangsa.org/forum/threads/5416-Một-số-hình-ảnh-mới-về-Trường-Sa


----------



## kiva.ld (Feb 9, 2008)

My trip to Hà Nội Capital in 2009, i've visited Bát Trang Village:
Bat Trang Village, Gia Lam District, Hanoi.

Very crowded and impressive:


----------



## kiva.ld (Feb 9, 2008)

*Duong Lam ancient village, Son Tay Town, Hanoi*
































































Photos source: Internet


----------



## kiva.ld (Feb 9, 2008)

*Mui Ne Beach - Phan Thiet City - Vietnam*


----------



## kiva.ld (Feb 9, 2008)

*Da Lat City*










Source: ZDA.vn

*Ana Mandara Đà Lạt Hotel*










*Da Lat Park*


----------



## kiva.ld (Feb 9, 2008)

*Da Lat City*

Some nice pics of Da Lat City: http://photo.ngoisaothoitrang.vn/photo/view/210355


----------



## addison (Feb 8, 2010)

Awesome beauty of the nature, there are very few places in the world that is so naturally beautiful as Vietnam.:nuts: It looks as this is a place deeply rooted to the tradition. Thanks for sharing pictures of such beauty of the nature. :banana:


----------



## kiva.ld (Feb 9, 2008)

*Vietnamese Food*

*Banh Xeo Saigon*










*Ga Xao Gung - Stir Fried Ginger Chicken*










*Pho King - Hu Tieu Mi Kho*










Source: Flickr


----------



## kiva.ld (Feb 9, 2008)

*Pho Hoa Hiep - Combination Com Tam*










*Banh Khoai*










*Crab Meat Fried Rice*


----------



## kiva.ld (Feb 9, 2008)

*Cha Gio Chay*










*Bun Bo Hue*


----------



## kiva.ld (Feb 9, 2008)

*Nha Trang*


----------



## kiva.ld (Feb 9, 2008)

*The Huc Bridge - Hoan Kiem Lake in Hanoi*


----------



## junstein (Oct 2, 2010)

wow greetings from the Philippines


----------

